# Getting rid of barn flies?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

We get these tiny tiny flys that never seem to go away in my horses stalls. The stalls are completely wooden so even when I strip the stalls there is obviously still some muck on the wood. 

But there are like 100000000 tiny tiny flies that don't go away, any ideas like a spray of something to get rid of them?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Your area extension office can help you. They sometimes have a line on what's working best on the type you have. Bring a few in a baggie or jar.

I would spray, but there are other options, too. You are never going to completely remove all of their food source, so just do your best in that area.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah I was just thinking of like vinegar and water or something lol


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Vinegar and water will deter them temporarily, but may also irritate your horses nose. I add vinegar to their water troughs, but that's about it. Have you tried sprinkling diatomaceous earth (DE)? I use it on my manure pile and works wonders. Have to do it daily though. Call your local environmental office and find out what flies are prevalent in your area this year. They may have input.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I had a bug mister system installed about ten years ago. Some of the best money I ever spent


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Do tell. I would like to hear more about this bug mister system.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Like a mister system!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My hubby wanted to put in a mist system that included bug spray , but I worried it would get into the feed, eyes, and water troughs.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

We hang those bell jar looking things with the liquid and those catch up DOZENS and DOZENS of the little ******s. Hang a few and keep up with replacing them. Do you have any trash or anything else particularly attractive you can do something about? Just keep up with maintenance and you'll at least reduce them significantly.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes it is a Mister System. I do believe you can purchase the same type systems from Valley Vet and Country Supply. The chemicals run me about $300 per year. My barn is bug free. Each stall has a mister nozzle and then I have them down the center and at all doors. During the winter, I switch over to a deodorizer which keeps my barn smelling clean and fresh , even when closed up for weeks on end.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

are you talking about the Country Vet type of misters ? runs off batteries , and you put the the little spray can in it ? Or something more complex ?


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

No it's a 55 gallon drum with a pump, timer , and tubing with nozzles run.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Konk makes food grade spray for restaurants. The dispenser runs about $70 (where I live) and two cans last thro the worst of the bug season. It runs on batteries and administers a quick shot every 5 minutes or so. The dispenser is 10 yrs old and still working well. Very simple mechanism.


----------

